# Is trapping a lost outdoor sport?



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Noticed another thread on the trapping forum, about rabbits, and also noticed that there are currently 24 responses to the question. I also noticed that most trapping related questions only have about 4 or 5 responses average.
During the hay day of fur prices, I noticed (1) you almost couldn't find a place to set a trap. (2)You had to be real careful that Johnny sneakem didn't steal your trap and catch. (3) On the trapping forums you could wade thru hours of responses, to a question.
I'm aware that fur prices are really low, and the cost is going up to trap. Other than the older hard core trappers, is the art of trapping lost.
I certainly hope not.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, I believe it is doomed in the long run.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Prices certainly factor.
I quit trapping in earnest in the early eighties.

Access to habitat. Actually desiring to be in habitat beyond cement and glass has declined as well.

Niche trapping among outdoor interested folks might hang in their. Amid a greater minority of folks staying connected with fur bearers.
Of course nuisance trapping will have a niche too for a while yet.
I certainly encourage my aged coyote trapper. At the expense of a fox or two a year. Not sure how they dodge the yotes. But some do.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont bless em and call em "Johnny Sneakum"--call em thief/criminal cause that is what they are.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

It may be in the decline for more reasons than i could list. There are still young people getting into trapping and if the seasoned trappers are willing to invest time and effort to mentor those who show interest it will keep this heritage alive for long past our time. The better question is to ask " what am I doing to get more people involved ?" It's the driving factor in why I and my team of trappers host the Seminar. Paying it forward.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Trapping and hunting are most certainly dying off. The number of people doing it just aren't there anymore. Why, is up for debate. There are people that don't even realize that trapping is still a thing. 

Ultimately, I agree with Anita Dwink that education and mentoring people is probably the best chance that trapping and hunting have for survival. I probably wouldn't be much of mentor because I'm still learning a lot of things about trapping my own self, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't help someone out with what I know if they asked.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

In all of my 57 years, I have never felt so in-tune with nature, as I did while running a trapline.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll agree with most. That is why I give demos on the local level, give talks in the local schools, and give trapping classes. But, where are all the trappers on this forum?

Piscatorial Warrior: I really like your response.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I've never trapped myself, but have helped a buddy who does it.

Let's face it: Trapping is real work. Even more so if you can't do it out your back door. It needs $ pay back to motivate most to keep up with it. Don't get me wrong, I had great times out there, but hitting the line *every* second day adds up. Especially when it is (for the most part) during peak time for all the other competing fall hunting opportunities.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Spade said:


> I'll agree with most. That is why I give demos on the local level, give talks in the local schools, and give trapping classes. But, where are all the trappers on this forum?
> 
> Piscatorial Warrior: I really like your response.


There was a big group of us at one time, that's part of what got me into it. Some are here, some don't hang out on this forum anymore but be rest assured they are trapping, helping to promote the sport and getting kids involved. While at the convention in Evart, I spent more than half the time talking with old friends, then had to scurry to get my supplies before the vendors loaded up.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a friend who is teaching it to his sons. He inherited a line from his uncle recently.

He does have one small problem - too many phone calls from people wanting him to trap Beaver, but expecting him to do it for free.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I have a friend who is teaching it to his sons. He inherited a line from his uncle recently.
> 
> He does have one small problem - too many phone calls from people wanting him to trap Beaver, but expecting him to do it for free.


Trapping is work, it takes gas and time.
I used to go out of my way (a good many miles) to help people out. I don't do that much anymore. My name got out there and I have enough local places to keep me pretty happy.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was trapping nuisance beaver for the Oceana County Road Commission and Drain Commission for free for quite a while. After making a run from to the north county line and then to another spot just north of Hesperia I told them it was going to cost them $25 a beaver if they wanted me to continue. They had no problem paying what I asked. I should have started making them pay earlier.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Anita Dwink said:


> The better question is to ask " what am I doing to get more people involved ?"


I think this is so important. I take great honor in knowing that 10 (give or take 1 or 2 per year) adult hunting and fishing licenses are bought each year only because I am taking those individuals out. I go out of my way to pull people into doing things that they wouldn't be doing otherwise. I am not as big of a fan of the broad youth programs. I think these are important, but if the Hunting community wants to grow, there needs to be a grassroots effort to get other adults involved.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I don’t think it’s all doom and gloom. FNTs shipping was really slow last year do to overwhelming amounts of orders. I’ve heard similar of other suppliers. I know several groups of high school kids trapping in my area and doing so for various reasons. Also a few new trapping shows showing up on cable tv are getting really good ratings as well. I think a lot forums have slowed down because of Facebook. Seems it’s just easier for people to join those groups since they are on Facebook every day anyway. I wondered why the crayfish forum slowed so dramatically and turns out they had a separate Facebook group most people were Using to keeping in touch. I don’t have Facebook so take the above for what it’s worth.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I do believe that forums have lost traction sue to Facebook. I spend time there in groups and it is hard to still visit forums. 
i owe a lot of my early learning to this very forum and I am grateful for that butbit is still hard to get in here. Trapping may not be dying but it is definitely changing.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Spade said:


> Noticed another thread on the trapping forum, about rabbits, and also noticed that there are currently 24 responses to the question. I also noticed that most trapping related questions only have about 4 or 5 responses average.
> During the hay day of fur prices, I noticed (1) you almost couldn't find a place to set a trap. (2)You had to be real careful that Johnny sneakem didn't steal your trap and catch. (3) On the trapping forums you could wade thru hours of responses, to a question.
> I'm aware that fur prices are really low, and the cost is going up to trap. Other than the older hard core trappers, is the art of trapping lost.
> I certainly hope not.


In my opinion, the reason trapping takes the second seat. NO ONE STANDS UP OR TALKS PUBLICLY, PROMOTES PUBLICLY, everything is secretive. The public doesn't like secret organizations. Most trappers are inverted, and they don't want public people around much. I am a little more outspoken, and I don't like the public around much. The trappers need a face, an extremely famous public face. This person should do nothing but talk about and promote trapping. Today, most hunting shows may touch on trapping once every couple of years, but nothing the way it needs to be. F&T they do an excellent job with the show they produce. Teaching tips, tricks, locations, and showing gear used. However, The trappers need a presentation on prime time that shows the excitement of trapping and the necessity of trapping, the correct, legal, and ethical way that we all love. We don't need a Mountain Man series. We need a trapping show that promotes the same as all Deer hunting shows do. If the trapping community had something like that, we could be as popular as most Deer hunting shows are. If we promote trapping, gain excitement in public for trapping. Maybe we could take back some of the negativity the Anti-hunters have created for us. As I said, this is my opinion. I am not trying to bash anyone or any show out there.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> In my opinion, the reason trapping takes the second seat. NO ONE STANDS UP OR TALKS PUBLICLY, PROMOTES PUBLICLY, everything is secretive. The public doesn't like secret organizations. Most trappers are inverted, and they don't want public people around much.


DING-DING-DING! We have a winner! When a trapper can talk about dispatch on public forums we will have moved up off the hind tit! That’s the benchmark IMO but with trapping forums AND trapping orgs, that topic sends the trappers under their beds, into dark closets, AND back under their rock!!! I found out some years ago that being that outspoken will recind any invitations to join some glad-handing trapping orgs!!! LMAO! 

Sure hunters don’t mind showing dispatch of biggame, smallgame, and fowl in the newspapers or on TV. Heck, on Saturday and Sunday mornings I can drive within 1/4 mile of my city limits and watch goose hunters make for raining geese in fields adjacent to roads for all passerby's to see with no problem And apparently no problem for the public Or we’d all hear about it. But dispatch a **** in a foothold the same distance out in the field with the public driving by and other trappers hear about it and it’s an “OH My God” moment, they’re going to take away out trapping.

I ask this question and I’ve asked it right on here at least a couple of times over the years, if trappers are afraid to show or discuss dispatch, WHY???? Why is is supposedly wrong for trappers but fine and dandy for all the other sportspeople who kill game?? What are trappers ashamed off? I’ll say this again and I’ve said it before, if a trapper is ASHAMED of his dispatch methods he needs to get the heck out of trapping!

When I started my 1st Youtube channel I showed the result of a ”choke” dispatch and described it Using my version of the Death Ray. Works great! Well, a trapper that was the head of some small Canadian org in western Canada took exception that I shouldn’t show the results of my dispatch. I didn’t film the dispatch because there wasn’t anything to show except a tap on the noggin and the slipping of the cable over it’s neck. 

I ask him WHY? Well, well, well, you know when the public sees this they’re going to take away out trapping and use my video as evidence of our cruelty. BS!!! Now we’re having this discussion on the public Youtube so this guy wasn’rr smart enough to understand what he was even looking at and once his lightbulb came on he told me that he was going to recommend this form of canine dispatch to his membership at their next meeting!

I’ve always heard that when a person gets older their tolerance range gets bigger but I’m here to tell you that’s bs, because my tolerance for BS had become even smaller than it was when I was younger!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I spent many years going all over the state with my fur and trap display promoting trapping. The high light was being invited to set up at the lick off Michigan States Susquacetnial on the Capital lawn. The real high light of that day was when a woman walked by munching on a hamburger screaming at how cruel we were trapping those innocent critters. Without thinking, I asked her who killed the innocent cow she was eating. The whole crowd started asking her the same thing. Talk about beating feet. She could not get out of there fast enough,

A picture of the old trapper that went with me all of the time ended up being part of the Folk Pattern Display at MSU museum. They also interviewed him when we were down to set up for a 4H program at MSU.

I am too old and worn out to do it anymore.

Too you other trappers

You need to be proud to carry on the traping tradition, not hide under a rock. Get out and promote trapping.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

The way I see it, if you dispatch any animal quickly and humanely, then why does it matter how it was done? I remember watching an episode of Trapper Inc a while back and Rich(he's the host for those who haven't seen the show) said the Fur Institute of Canada(pretty sure that's what he said. Either way, check out their website....lots of good information) defines any animal that has loss of consciousness in 3 minutes or less as being humanely dispatched.

I do explain to people how the traps work, if someone out in the field asks, what I'm doing with my catches, and why I'm doing it. I also assure them that their dogs, and/or themselves, are not going to get caught in one of my traps because, 1) they are set far and away from any trails they're using and 2) unless they're part of the Polar Bear Club, I don't think they'd enjoy walking thru cold water in the middle of winter.

To those of you that have been trying to educate people thru information, teaching/mentoring, and have been keeping the tradition alive, I thank you! Us younger trappers have some big shoes to fill!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The country is going to hell in a hand basket now. Everyone is offended by everything, you can't spank your kids, tearing down statues, etc. It isn't 50 or even 10 years ago it's completely ignorant.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

FREEPOP said:


> The country is going to hell in a hand basket now. Everyone is offended by everything, you can't spank your kids, tearing down statues, etc. It isn't 50 or even 10 years ago its completely ignorant.


All that, and more, is true, but we are where we are, and where do we go from here?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Tilden Hunter said:


> All that, and more, is true, but we are where we are, and where do we go from here?


I had never attended the trappers convention in Evart until the year before the pandemic and what sticks in my mind above all else? The groups of young Amish boys running around with their bags all excited and constantly comparing trapping things they'd bought with one another. WHY? WHY the excitement? WHY weren't there groups of trapper's kids doing the same thing? The answer you're looking for can be found with those lads if you stop them and ask. Seriously, the answer will come quite clear as to what we trappers can do to help the present situation.

So we continue trapping for ourselves but ask yourself WHY. What makes us older, adult trappers continue trapping and not our kids or grandkids? This will be my 67th year trapping, I taught my sons to trap and they enjoyed it but neither traps today nor do their kids!! WHY? The Amish lads at the trapping convention will tell you the answer!

_*"I absolutely know WHY I trap, I do it for my senses pure and simple! Recognizing animal behavior and trapping skills are a cure for me of what I see as the typical disassociation of modern people today, as we increasingly become tourist in our own bodies. I continually fine-tune my trapping skills not because I expect to be lost in the bush, but because I know it’ll help me find myself again in today’s wilderness of instant/quick gratification and politically correct society. And, because of the way it binds me to my essential native self, weaving me back into the fabric of nature where my heritage comes from. It allows me to see rather then just look, it allows me to listen rather then just hear, and it allows me to feel rather then just touch. In addition, I practice trapping to avoid the easy slide into thoughtless, habitual behavior so seemingly prevalent today, and to prevent the dulling of my animal senses that connect me to the so-real world of today. Mike Fales 2000"*_

I wrote this in 2000 after a college kid I was working with ask me why I trap. Afterwards, the professor had me read it to each new bunch of kids at the start-up meeting of the Prjs new year. More women seemed to understand because of less blank looks than the men!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> I had never attended the trappers convention in Evart until the year before the pandemic and what sticks in my mind above all else? The groups of young Amish boys running around with their bags all excited and constantly comparing trapping things they'd bought with one another. WHY? WHY the excitement? WHY weren't there groups of trapper's kids doing the same thing?


It can be seen every year at the kids raffle.
Huge kudos to John Carretti for making sure it happens.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

In my previous post I did not elaborate about WHY the Amish lads were as they were but maybe I need too. They ALL are being raised with a different set of values, a different culture, that doesn’t rank/rate trapping as a sport. 

The general population‘s culture is rapidly changing before our eyes as Freepop stated and we all know. I’ve said it before on here and I’ll say it again, our kids and grandkids are too many generations off the farm and there’s no going back, theres’ no returning to that culture, to those values. Oh, we can plug little holes with mentoring a few young people but they’re under too much culturally pressure to ever roll the generations back! Oh, we would hope they would grab on and hold it but they can’t.

Even my generation slipped. I’m a country boy and went to a country grade school where class size was about a dozen kids K-8. Out of that entire school through the 50’s I was the only trapper! When I went to town for high school and though I sure didn’t know everybody in my class of 600 I never heard of anybody who trapped In the entire school! Oh, lots of friends played “sports” but none trapped. Why would anybody think that today, trapping‘s existence could be turned around??? 

I live on a court with 14 residents and everybody has to drive past my house when coming or going. There are a handful of grade school boys on the court at this time and in 30 years I’ve only had one person ever stop and ask about my trapping And that was a women. My neighbor across the street is from Crystal Falls so being from the UP I ask him about trapping. Oh, I’d like to but-but I don’t know anywhere to trap. Did you trap in the UP? Well, no. I actually went out and located two active beaver houses for him so he and his boy could do some beaver trapping. Well thanks but we’ll pass And he blamed it on his kid for “not wanting to get into it”! LOL. His kid and the other kids on the court all are into “sports” of soccer, baseball, and football though! LOL


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've posted this old photo before on here but it shows my oldest sons(12 years old) first trapline on his own and his younger brother (8 years old) holding the other ****. Both trapped until junior high and neither ever trapped again and neither taught their kids to trap. Infact, none of my grandkids even want to hunt of fish but they're big into soccor, footbal, and corn hole type"sports". Pretty disheartening for me with no family to pass my knowledge down to but I'm old enough and experienced enough to understand the changes of ideals and cultural changes in generations and know that if I piss into the wind all I'll get are wet pantlegs!!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys, I wish you would have been at the Kinross convention, this past Sept. You would have been amazed at the number of kids who came out to build muskrat floats. I'm not just talking youngsters, but some early teens also. It seemed like it went all day Saturday, as I was hearing nails being driven, buy the kids. I also heard the demo (on muskrat trapping) down at the lake was well attended.
I also had several at my Otter demo, who asked very intelligent questions.
Now I don't know if it is because, the kids are raised different up here, or just because of it is being passed down from parents to children.
I know it made me proud to be a member of the NGLFH, and the work they do to keep our tradition alive.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, Seldom, your not pissing the wind, who do you think I go for a serious trapping question, and I get to pass it on, to the youngsters, I'm mentoring.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Trapping was an extension of us previous youths' outdoor experience.
A closer study than catching sight of a **** or fox while out shining , or sitting on stand waiting on deer.
Tracks along a river bank when fishing meant , what was going on?

There was a financial incentive too back then. Farm work was welcomed , but it was no walk in the woods or along a stream either.
Rats ran 7.50 for large well put up hides. Jumbo prime **** could fetch fifty bucks. That was good money for a kid under sixteen that wasn't going to get hired at a "regular" job.
To the kid at one first of the year fur sales with 500 rats ... (And I won't forget seeing his pile. I might have brought two or three that sale . l.o.l..) Not trapping would have really affected his income.

Sure I put out sets when it was no longer profitable. Control trapping is still welcomed.
But a weak market and getting skinned in exchange for skinning dampened my enthusiasm.
I'd rather just sort out what's going on with critters as skin them anymore.
Which at least kids today should be exposed to. That sorting out part.
It helps understand critters. And when they are around homes , a better understanding of the whys and how they fit in an environment..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

multibeard said:


> I was trapping nuisance beaver for the Oceana County Road Commission and Drain Commission for free for quite a while. After making a run from to the north county line and then to another spot just north of Hesperia I told them it was going to cost them $25 a beaver if they wanted me to continue. They had no problem paying what I asked. I should have started making them pay earlier.


It's way cheaper for government agencies to pay you per beaver rather than "hire" a nuisance trapper. That would have been a great gig during college if I knew what the h is was doing at that time.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

I dont want to think its lost yet, but unfortunately definitely dying. Im still newer to it and alot of the older folks meet and talk with mention how thier fathers or other family members trapped. I justhad a good conversation with a lady who really enjoyed eating raccoon(caught me off guard with that) and muskrat that her father trapped. The younger crowd and people my age (mid 30s) seem surprised and sometimes shocked that trapping is still a thing outside of Alaska and the discovery channel. On social media im starting to see more pics of young trappers getting into it so there's still hope. My told his son about my hunting and trapping and he interested. This weekend he's gonna tag along on my checks, I have a few DPs ready to go if he's eager set some. Im hoping he'll want to tag along when I set out some rat traps too.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

